# Suspension questions, again...



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

So I've got the money, time for the drop. What now? I know I want the tein springs, but which ones are best? Someone who knows about this more than I is probably thinking "what an idiot," but this is a project car as well as my daily driver, so I can't f*ck it up. So the poplar opinion is the KYB AGX's and the Tein S. Tech's. I guess that's the best setup to go with? So what about hardware? Am I going to need anything else, other than tools and shit? Someone just help out a first-timer.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get Hyperco springs and motivational struts
thats about the best set-up for the money right now, if not the best


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

This question would have been better asked in the Suspension section. Do a search there for the set-up on a B14.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

for tools i would suggest that you get a hydrolic jack and jack stands... since you're a first timer these will be come your best friends if you don't already have them, and since you're modding your suspension these will make it a whole lot quicker... you may also want to borrow a spring clamp from somebody... this will make removing the struts a little bit easier and this will prolly be the only time you'll ever use them unless you ever decide to go back to your stock setup... um... i guess that's it for anything special.. i'm assuming you've already got a socket set and open ended wrenches... a breaker bar might help too... oh and possibly a hammer... and if you don't already have some... a bottle of PB Blaster and a bottle of GOJO... invaluable stuff... 

can anyone else think of some tools required?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

spring compressor?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

www.motivational.net has the best set up for our car right now and will give you the best drop capability and not mess up the alignment..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got KYB AGX struts and TEIN STECH spring and it looks and handles very good. I also have KONI bump stops

Id go with that set up


----------



## sentrazack (Jun 4, 2002)

I've got the Tein/AGX combo and it is exactly what I expected considering the spring rates involved. Obviously, and ME suspension or Tein coilover supsension is better, but for the money and the look, its really not to bad. Ive ridden in cars that are much better and much worse. I'm completely happy with the way my car rides and it is a daily driver. Take what I say with a grain of salt, but if this is what you afford, then I would say it is a good choice. Hope this helps.

Later


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm not rich, but I don't care to spend the extra $$ to get it done right the first time. I'm looking for the absolute best setup for any price. The overall package, handling, alignment, grip, drop, comfort, performance, everything, the whole nine....so what's the verdict?


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

AirForce200 said:


> I'm not rich, but I don't care to spend the extra $$ to get it done right the first time. I'm looking for the absolute best setup for any price. The overall package, handling, alignment, grip, drop, comfort, performance, everything, the whole nine....so what's the verdict?


I was asking the same question: whats the verdict? For most, it seems that the Hypercos are the end-all coilovers for the B13, but if you are in a situation like me and have missed numerous group buys over at sr20forum because of lack of $$, its hard to get an answer on the alternatives because Hypercos are the spring that they all swear by, and they may be extinct. SO whats next on the list? 

Hypercos run 300/200 spring rates. I personally am not looking for anything much stiffer than that. The Hypercos are supposedly pretty comfortable at this rate and also provide the handling and performance factor. Drop is about an inch. Other decent coilovers?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Consider the D2 Racing Sports coilover setup. They just started marketing in the US. They are 36-way adjustable, and there is full travel at all drops. There is a comprehensive range of springs available. 

I just bought a set for my B14 on eBay and will install them this week-end. They are a quality suspension. 

You can see a set for the B13 here 

Lew


----------

